# Breeders?



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Any silkie bantam breeders in tucson az? They have to be at least month olds.


----------



## LICHICK28 (Jan 1, 2013)

I looked up an old 2011 ASBA book & there are two breeders in AZ. Ceirbat Shadows in Golden Valley AZ 520 975-3709 no email address & Sonoran Silkies. I see them on BYC under the silkie thread. They are in Temple AZ. 480 820-5373. Good luck


----------

